# Great Dane Graphics Offers New Planes Stock Art



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Great Dane Graphics offers a great selection of planes stock art for businesses, clubs, associations, and events. 

For military units and events, there are a variety of fighters and bombers like the F4B Phantom, F-5 Aggressor and F-15C Soaring Eagles. Smaller private planes like the Cirrus, Smith Miniplane and private jets also are represented. There also is a variety of vintage planes. 

This artwork is ideal for creating logos for uniforms and promotional apparel for airlines, charter flights, freight services, air shows, plane repair and maintenance and more. 

This royalty-free artwork can be used for screen printing, digital printing, signage, sublimation or digital transfers, embroidery and cut vinyl designs. 

Great Dane offers affordable, flexible subscription plans that will let you tailor purchases to your needs. Choose from three monthly plans for stock art, embroidery designs, or stock and embroidery art combined. Each month you get 200 downloads. One file is a download. 
With a combination subscription of stock art and embroidery, you get 400 downloads. Save even more money with a yearly plan. 

Go to www.greatdanegraphics.com to see package choices as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, email [email protected]; or call (800) 829-0836.

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, dye-sublimation), printing/cutting, inkjet/laser printing transfers, or embroidery digitizing. Other products include T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, Learning Photoshop training DVD, and Operation Screen Print - Mission 1: Killer Black Shirts.


----------

